# Puppy Has A Runny Nose?!



## sugarplumkin88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi guys, Im new to this site, and so far I like it...
I have a Lab/Collie Mix, he is going on 16 weeks.... and I just noticed tonight that his nose is running really bad.. Like dripping! I dont know what to do! I am obviously a first time dog owner! We have had him to the vet, at least 3 times now since we got him when he was 8 weeks old!!! He was just treated for "Kennel Worms" which was horrible! It was nothing but runny poop and throwing up!! But now that it is cleared, he is on a regular food diet (not rice and hamburger)...  so I think we are improving.. but I dont know what to do with his runny nose!!  HELP MEEEE !!!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

At the shelter I work at, runny noses mean upper respiratory infections. I've never seen a runny nose so bad it was dripping though.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Call the Vet and ask. If it is a drip or two, sounds like an allergy, but if it is ... dripping ... that sounds a little more serious.

If the Vet checks and says it is only an allergy, then you can decide what to do. I have a 10yo Lab mix with an allergy. The dripping isn't bad, but the chapped nose looks painful. And, once a day, he scratches his nose as if something were stuck inside (we've checked, even with X-rays - nothing)... and sometimes bleeds from the scratching. I use a little over the counter ointment on the scratches and chap as suggested by the Vet... but otherwise my dog doesn't seem to be bothered by it.

If yours is an allergy, there are treatments the Vet can suggest. Ask about side effects, quality of life, result if you do nothing...


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Honestly, it's probably nothing. In sighthounds and other breeds with long heads (ie, Collies), noses tend to drip. AFAIK, no one knows why, but the suspicion is the long head makes the sinuses larger, thus meaning dripping. My guys do it all the time.

ETA: If the fluid is clear (like water), and there are no other symptoms (like sneezing, scratching/rubbing the face), I would not worry too much.


----------



## sugarplumkin88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you guys! The nose running has stopped as of today. I think it might have been a air freshener that I was using. Because he would be dumb and sniff it... haha so I stopped using it and now he is ok...  Thank you again!


----------

